# NEW Shimp ( video )



## rx78 (Apr 28, 2010)

originally its from million years ago 
YouTube -


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. it looks like one of those horseshoe crap. it would be neat to have one of those in the household tanks!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I've ordered eggs a few times from ebay, but they've never actually arrived. they're seriously cool! thanks for the link.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Triops, nothing too special other than the fact that they destroy everything and anything organic in your tank including each other. No need to order from ebay, kaboodles has them all the time.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

*Shrimps*

not too sure who kaboodles is. think i might be interested in a few of these


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

That's one cool looking shrimp


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Too bad they are marine... : )


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

no, they're fresh water. Something like an annual killie, they're common in shallow pools that dry out.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I kept triops when I was young. Interesting critters, but not the most pleasant to keep. Definitely not above cannibalism when food is scarce...


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

reeferious said:


> not too sure who kaboodles is. think i might be interested in a few of these


Not who. Kaboodles is a toy shop. Triops come packaged as eggs, something like 100 or so tiny little ones in a container.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Ursus sapien said:


> no, they're fresh water. Something like an annual killie, they're common in shallow pools that dry out.


No kidding? I guess I just assumed...and you all know what happens when you assume...! LOL

Thanks...I'll have to get some...


----------

